

Schopenhauer on Informational Cascades - bootload
http://tierneylab.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/10/10/schopenhauer-on-cascades/

======
iamwil
[http://welch.econ.brown.edu/academics/journalcopy/1992-jpe.p...](http://welch.econ.brown.edu/academics/journalcopy/1992-jpe.pdf)

